# need help icharger 406 duo



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

My icharger 406 duo will only discharge at 22 amps...it will not go up to 40. I have set the discharge amps to 40 but it won't get there. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

what type of battery, what voltage is power supply and what amp?


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

*Discharging on a Icharger*

Scottie, I can tell by the post you are trying to discharge a 1 cell I have been through all this and its kind of crazy when you try to discharge and it stops at 22 but on a 2 cell it only goes to 18 amps . you have a few options the power supply has no effect no matter what amp or voltage what you will need is a 12 volt battery then you can put you charger in regenerative mode and the charger will charge it up and put the voltage back into the battery on discharge or you can build you a set of light bulbs or resistor bank and put them on one bank of the charger and discharge from one bank to the other bank but for some reason if you are cycling battery's on more than one cycle it some kind of way wants to draw amps from the bulbs on a charge so I just use a battery for the power supply to do mine its just easer to do that way. I can show you next time you are at the track if you like take care and let me know if we can help you in any way.


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

Scottie, also before you go to discharging at real high amps on your batterys go to progressive rc and scroll down to the bottom of the screen to the Resources sections and watch the PRC tv
and watch what he tells about high discharge amps on battery now I know there's a lot of myth's on battery's but what he tells is true trust me I killed 4 packs discharging at 40 amps on cycles now there fast to start with but the ir will go up faster than the power very soon .


----------

